# good football photos



## Relahni (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2007)

Which just goes to prove that women don't understand the offside rule. That nun was definately offside!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2007)

Why would the top fellers play football in thos sandalls?

Bogus, I'd suggest.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Why would the top fellers play football in thos sandalls?
> 
> Bogus, I'd suggest.


 
Because boots cost two year's salary?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## colbhoy (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Because boots cost two year's salary?


Christ. You play in bare feet.


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 27, 2007)

Possibly my favourite ever:


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 27, 2007)

colbhoy said:
			
		

>


Yeah, you know it


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

This bloke has taken some corkers-

http://homesoffootball.co.uk/gallery/


----------



## bromley (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## bromley (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 23, 2013)

AC Milan getting off the Bus at St. Mels Park when they played Athlone (Irish Midlands) in the European cup.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 23, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> View attachment 37430


TIME,TIME!

is that you shouting Yelkcub?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 23, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> TIME,TIME!
> 
> is that you shouting Yelkcub?


Nope, me about to head, but yes, my pal Jim was telling me I had all day to take it down.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## bromley (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Silva (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mungy (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## bromley (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> This bloke has taken some corkers-
> 
> http://homesoffootball.co.uk/gallery/


 
Cheers mate, went to see the exhbition of his stuff at the football museum when it opened here. Great photos. I'd forgotten who they were by.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

They are doing a regular thing on the FSF website-







Love this one of a proper football ground now sadly lost.

http://fsf.org.uk/blog/view/homes-of-football-through-thick-and-thin-swansea-city-1994


----------



## bromley (Aug 31, 2013)

A career highlight.


----------



## JTG (Aug 31, 2013)

stavros said:


>


cunt


----------



## JTG (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## framed (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2013)

Who is the chap sucking his belly in?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## steeplejack (Sep 1, 2013)

Newport County 0, Carl Zeiss Jena 1 (agg 2-3), European Cup Winners Cup quarter final, 1981.

County had won the Welsh cup in 1980 and made the quarter finals of a European competition whilst playing in the old third division. Having battled to a 2-2 draw in East Germany there was some hope of an astonishing progression to the semi finals. Alas, Jena won 1-0 and went on to lose in the final to Dynamo Tblisi.

An estimated 18000 turned up to watch probably the most important game ever played at the old Somerton Park. Ten years later the gates were locked and County were dead, with the new Newport AFC re-starting in the ninth tier of the pyramid and playing 'in exile' at Moreton in Marsh. Happily County are now back in the Football league, playing at the same level as Jena, who are in the regional leagues, one below the 3.Bundesliga, in a unified Germany. Somerton Park disappeared under a rather unremarkable housing estate during the mid 90s.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 1, 2013)

East Germany's Jurgen Sparwasser scores the only goal in the only game that ever took place between East and West Germany, in the 1974 World Cup final. It was a well taken finish about twelve minutes from the end and was a considerable humiliation for the West Germans. Sparwasser played for Magdeburg for most of his career and (I think) was mayor of the city for a while; he still turns out occasionally for the Magdeburg legends team.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 1, 2013)

Bhutan host Montserrat in "the other final", played on the same day as the world cup final, between the then two weakest nations in the sport. Bhutan won fairly comfortably, but haven't entered a team for the last qualifying sequence for the world cup. 

Montserrat have got a bit better since then and have two full professionals in their squad- a guy from Watford and another from port Vale. the rest of the squad features players from the likes of Romulus, Lowestoft Town and Haringey Borough.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 2, 2013)

Holly Park, Liverpool, the season after South Liverpool moved out. The ground was the target of sustained vandalism, meaning that South, who where a big non league name in the 70s and 80s, eventually moved out and then folded. The club launched the career of John Aldridge amongst many others. Today they have re formed and play much lower down the pyramid, having been in abeyance for quite a while in the 90s.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 2, 2013)

East Fife (yellows) host Kilmarnock in the old Scottish second division at the end of the 1980s or very early 1990s, at the old Bayview Park. Bayview was demolished in 1997 and the Fifers now play in a soulless MFI Flatpack stadium elsewhere in town, also called Bayview.

Today a game woukld not be played in these conditions owing to 'the terrace being too slippy for spectators'.


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't see that last one.


----------



## framed (Sep 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Who is the chap sucking his belly in?




Bertie Auld, Celtic midfielder from the 'Lisbon Lions' team of 1967.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Holly Park, Liverpool, the season after South Liverpool moved out. The ground was the target of sustained vandalism, meaning that South, who where a big non league name in the 70s and 80s, eventually moved out and then folded. The club launched the career of John Aldridge amongst many others. Today they have re formed and play much lower down the pyramid, having been in abeyance for quite a while in the 90s.



Jimmy Case was there as well. South Liverpool are a name I can remember as  kid as a couple of non-league clubs close the where I lived-Northwich Vics and Witton Albion played them a few times.

I used to pass the ground regularly as a teenager on my way to watch Everton as the ground was right next to Allerton train station. Even that has now changed into a big 'hub' Liverpool South Parkway, the station now occupies the ground that was the old stadium. I can remember on days when they were at home seeing the pre-match hubub that takes place and the groundstaff working on the pitch to get it ready for the coming game.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 2, 2013)

(sorry about paranoid watermarking but...)

A view of New Brighton's Tower Grounds either in their penultimate, or last Football league season (1949/50 or 1950/51).

League football in New Brighton was rather cursed. The original team, New Brighton Tower, were a franchise designed to build up the leisure portfolio in a popular Victorian seaside resort, in the late nineteenth century. The club quickly ran out of money and disappeared in 1901. The next New Brighton were in the Football League from 1923-51 and were largely spectacularly unsuccessful, although local derbies with Tranmere Rovers, five miles down the road in Birkenhead, were keenly enjoyed by fans on the Wirral. The club played at Sandheys Park on Rake Lane between the wars, but this park was demolished by a Luftwaffe bomb in 1940 and the penniless club was obliged to return to the Tower Ground in 1945. Years of grinding struggle and financial seizure finally took their toll and the club failed re-election in 1951, replaced by Workington.






After that the club continued to drop like a stone. New Brighton's Tower had been dismantled due to neglect and rust in 1918, but the base of the tower remained a music venue until it burned down in the late 1960s (the Beatles played a huge number of times there). The Tower grounds largely fell into ruin and the area of the football ground disappeared under a housing estate in the mid 70s. By this stage New Brighton were barely viable, homeless and playing in a dismal Cheshire league in a public park, in front of no fans. The remaining directors gave up in 1983 having failed even to raise a club committee.

New Brighton re-formed ten years later and bounced about the West Cheshire league again, playing amateur giants like Upton AAA and Maghull. But...yes...you've guessed it, they folded in 2012 due to lack of interest and an inability to replace the outgoing committee. Only a youth team is left, playing in a public park in Harrison Drive, next to the beach and the Mersey. This season they take to the park in the West Cheshire league youth division, and thus are the lowest ranked of any of the former Football league clubs.

Enough doom and gloom in today's photos, I'll find some more ones of "success" tomorrow.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 3, 2013)

Stuart Barlow of Tranmere Rovers is mobbed by Prenton Park scarfers after the astonishing FA Cup tie against Glenn Hoddle's Southampton. 0-3 down and seemingly out early on, Rovers rallied to win 4-3 on a muddy pitch, thanks to a Rideout hat trick.

This was during season 2000 / 1, see the highlights here- it's well worth it, as one of the best FA Cup ties of all time.


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

Pic not coming up, gabi.


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm, is for me. You wouldn't like it anyway though


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

steeplejack said:


>



We (Swindon) had a Xara kit about that time, too. Still got the shirt at home.


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> Hmm, is for me. You wouldn't like it anyway though




Just says 'image hosted by tripod'.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 3, 2013)

gabi said:


>


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Why are quoted piccies feathered now?


----------



## pppPenguin (Sep 3, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> *East Germany's Jurgen Sparwasser scores the only goal in the only game that ever took place between East and West Germany, in the 1974 World Cup final*. It was a well taken finish about twelve minutes from the end and was a considerable humiliation for the West Germans. Sparwasser played for Magdeburg for most of his career and (I think) was mayor of the city for a while; he still turns out occasionally for the Magdeburg legends team.



West Germany played Holland in the 1974 world cup final.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 3, 2013)

final*s*, pedant.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 3, 2013)

A great F.A cup final for the neutrals 1971 Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 3, 2013)

Colwyn Bay player-manager Frank Sinclair plays against Boston United in Conference North. The former Chelsea defender engineered a remarkable escape from relegation for Bay last year and seems to be assembling an early 2000s Premiership all stars side, featuring Ade Akinbiyi and Pascal Chimbonda.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 3, 2013)

Orkney (red) beat Shetland (blue) 3-1 in Kirkwall last July, their first win in the annual challenge since 2004.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 3, 2013)

This is what it's all about.


----------



## bromley (Sep 3, 2013)

Wednesday 15 April 1970

*Celtic 2 Leeds United 1 (Aggregate 3-1)*


European Cup semi final2nd leg – Hampden Park – Attendance 136,505


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow. That is a great photo. Look at the crowd!


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 3, 2013)

Gateshead take on Nat Lofthouse's Bolton Wanderers at Redheugh Park in the 1952/53 season. Bolton won narrowly in front of 17,616.

Redheugh is long gone but football is still played on the site on Pitz 5 a side pitches covering half the old park.


----------



## bromley (Sep 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Wow. That is a great photo. Look at the crowd!


If you like that one...











Not played at Celtic Park as that ground only had a capacity of 80k at the time.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2013)

bromley said:


> If you like that one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it needed it given the attendance was 136,000.


----------



## bromley (Sep 3, 2013)

You should've seen the crowds Queens Park would get!


----------



## starfish (Sep 3, 2013)

Hampden could be an impressive sight & sound when full. I was just under a month old night that but im sure the noise from it that would have kept me awake.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 4, 2013)

Community Shield 1974 a day that lives in infamy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


>


Love that photo. Is it Robin Friday?


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 5, 2013)

Flares. lots of smoke, crackling violent tension in the air...it must be the Mostar derby.

Velež fans at Vrapčići stadium get behind their team against bitter rivals HSK Zrinjski. Velež played at Bijeli Brijeg stadium during Yugoslav times but after the Bosnian war, that stadium was in the Croat side of a now bitterly divided Mostar. Velež were usurped by the re-formed Zrnjski, who had existed before Communist times, and were forced to start again at the much less grand Vrapčići on the eastern outskirts of the city.

Add the legacy of a shockingly awful war to continued ethnic division and stadium eviction and you have the ingredients of a really noxious derby.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2013)

That looks a tad volatile to say the least.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 5, 2013)

Željezničar, Champions of Yugoslavia in 1972 and the oldest club in Sarajevo. Željo lost their tie with Derby 4-1 on aggregate.

Today Željo are champions of Bosnia Herzegovina and their European campaign crashed in flames before everyone had gone on holiday in August. Both Željo and bitter rivals FK Sarajevo are shoo-ins for the new Balkan league scheduled to begin in two or three seasons' time. Grbavica stadium is less than a kilometre from where I now live.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 5, 2013)

Continuing the "feisty Bosnian derby" theme, this was from the 100th Sarajevo derby towards the end of last year. FK (in maroon) beat a listless Željo 1-0 at Koševo stadium.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 5, 2013)

Last from me today:






A more normal game at Koševo, this time between FK and "Olimpic" Sarajevo, in the odd green and gold kit. Olimpic were founded in 1993 at the height of the siege and still have a small following compared to the two more established capital clubs. Whilst massive crowds turn up for the Sarajevo derby there isn't anything like the same rivalry for games featuring Olimpic; probably about 1500-2000 in the crowd here. 

Olimpic are a well run community club, playing at Otoka stadium, and they are probably "my team" here.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2013)

Good posts steeplejack.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

Completely agree. Good work.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks!






Merthyr Tydfil 2, Atalanta 1, Penydarren Park, 1987. The Welsh Cup winners humiliated the Italians in Merthyr but ended up losing the Cup-Winners Cup tie very narrowly. This team are still sporting legends in the area today, having been in Comnference National in the late 80s and early 90s. They are now called Merthyr Town and play in the lower reaches of the southern league, have suffered a protracted financial death in 2010.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 6, 2013)

Plymouth Parkway at home to Falmouth Town in the Western League (Step 9 I think).

Falmouth were formerly the big name in Cornish football but have been swept aside in recent years, firstly by St. Blazey and more recently by Truro City.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 6, 2013)

JK Nomme Kalju (black /pink) v Flora Tallinn at the Hiiu Stadium in Nomme. Flora have been the most successful team since independence, but Nomme, with some Brazilian players and a fair bit of money, won the title last time.

Despite being of a reasonable standard, and being very well organised, the Estonian Meistrliiga attracts only apathy, with only the derby between Flora and Levadia attracting four figure crowds. sub-100 crowds are sadly commonplace for league games, as the utterly unavoidable "Premiership" dominates even over there.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Love that photo. Is it Robin Friday?


it is indeed.

movie coming soon!

the greatest footballer you never saw


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

Great news^


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2013)

top photos steeplejack


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 8, 2013)

A central Bosnian derby between "Turbina" Jablanica and "Igman" Konjić, and the ref has his red card out already for a home player. Although games in the Bosnian third tier are often watched by little more than family and friends, derby games like this can attract quite big crowds, with more than a smattering of young nuggets who've worn out their pirated copy of Green Street. "Igman" is a famous Bosnian mountain, whilst Jablanica's team are the only team in the world I know named after a socialist-era hydroelectric dam.






entry to Turbina's rickety little stadium- something like a run down ground in the Kent League or Glasgow juniors- is around 90p.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 8, 2013)

Good goalscoring celebrations are often fun. Here is Bradley Woods-Garness of Lowestoft Town celebrating his first goal in Suffolk, having moved from Canvey Island this summer. Woods-Garness, currently Montserrat's big goal threat at international level, signed for Lowestoft after being assured that someone could give him a lift from the Essex area- he doesn't drive. Over such fine details do big money moves involving seasoned internationals collapse. 

Bradley's Montserrat strike partner is Ellis Remy, who plays for Hitchin Town in the Calor League. Remy is a bit of a maverick who changes clubs every six months.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the bigger derbies in Scottish football, though people often laugh when you first say that. Montrose (blue) knock the loathsome maroon of Arbroath out of the league cup at Gayfield, on the first day of this season.

Other games in the lower leagues in Scotland, involving these clubs, usually attract crowds in the low hundreds, this fixture always attracts between 1500-2000 and the atmosphere never disappoints.

I see myself as a rational person, but although I live 1000s of miles away now I still genuinely detest Arbroath.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 8, 2013)

Chris Balderstone in action for Carlisle United in the 70s. Balderstone was part of the only Carlisle team that spent one season in the old first division (74 / 75). He was also one of the rare breed who played pro football *and* first class cricket. Today he is better remembered for his long career at Gloucestershire and as a first class cricket umpire.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Ungrateful (Sep 9, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Falmouth were formerly the big name in Cornish football but have been swept aside in recent years, firstly by St. Blazey and more recently by Truro City.


 
<Put on anorak> Falmouth being the only football ground in Cornwall to host a 1st class match (having got through to the FA Cup first round).1 </Takes off anorak> 

1. A fact derived from the video "Non-League Grounds of Cornwall", which to avoid ridicule I hide within the cover of "Anal Nurses Go Wild".


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Sep 9, 2013)

I've always been so mesmorised by Beardsley's unit in that photo that I never noticed that Gullit was grabbing his shorts causing the infamous wardrobe malfunction.

Ruud Pullit?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 9, 2013)

who put the ball in the mackems net?


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 9, 2013)

Barrow AFC's best team since they left the Football League in 1972. The late Ray Wilkie holds the FA Trophy aloft in 1990, with Barrow having beaten Leek Town 3-0. Wilkie guided this group of players to a top ten finish in Conference national, too. Wilkie sadly died young in the mid 90s and there is a street named after him on one of the sides to Barrow's Holker Street ground.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 9, 2013)

One of the bitterest derbies outside of the top two divisions in England- Mansfield Town against Chesterfield. Local cross-county border rivalry intensified by Mansfield being perceived as a "scab" capital during the miners strike.

This game is from the Division Three play off final in 1994. Mansfield were slight favourites, but were destroyed by Chesterfield at Saltergate in the second leg.Chesterfield went on to clinch promotion at Wembley and have always held the upper hand in this derby, resuming this season after Mansfield's spell in the conference.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

The great Cardiff City tranny pitch invasion. 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/great-cardiff-city-fc-moments-the-1993-tranny-pitch-invasion/


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 9, 2013)

Macedonia's "El Classico"- Vardar Skopje against Pelister Bitola (green) at the Filip II stadium in Skopje. Vardar have dominated a poor and suspiciously corrupt Macedonian league, to the extent of going bankrupt, and re-emerging immediately having franchised a smaller club from another city.

Bitola is Macedonia's second city and a lovely place, although the Pelister ultras have an unfortunate penchant for neo-Nazi regalia.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> This game is from the Division Three play off final in 1994.



Semi-final?


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 9, 2013)

Yup. Chesterfield pumped the Stags 5-2.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

Swindon supporters in the 90s.






"]www.assetstorage.co.uk/AssetStorageService.svc/GetImageFriendly/721223593/700/700/0/0/1/80/ResizeBestFit/0/PressAssociation/65E605F684297AF4064EBB5D2CA3607F/107815-glenn-hoddle.jpg[/img][/url]

You'll be looking for a long time to find a more '90s' crowd shot!


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't get the picture to post.

Here's the link- http://www.friendsreunited.com/107815-glenn-hoddle/Memory/845f18be-87e0-4fc8-b976-a00b010f23a2


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

England footballer Kyle Walker's 'hippy crack' shame

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/england-footballer-kyle-walkers-hippy-2259350


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

"The laughing gas, which is decanted into balloons and costs £1.50 a hit, has effects likened to those of crack cocaine or heroin."


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 9, 2013)

that article is absolutely pathetic...


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2013)

Gabby Agbonglahor makes little girls cry;


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Sep 10, 2013)

When Clough died, Forest fans paid tribute by dressing in green jumpers. There was a brilliant bit of news footage where an entire away end went mental in their Clough uniforms when they scored. I cant find a clip on Youtube or a photo anywhere. Any Forest fans on here got anything? I'm a Liverpool fan but I'd love to see that again.


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

+1


----------



## pppPenguin (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## steeplejack (Sep 10, 2013)

Bosnian talisman Edin Džeko powers home a header in Bosnia's opening World Cup qualifying win in Liechtenstein last summer.

BiH swatted the shocking Alpine cloggers 8-1, and now only the return match in Zenica and an away trip to Lithuania stands between my adopted country and a first ever appearance in a World Cup finals next year.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 10, 2013)

Ian Rush takes on Tottenham's Richard Gough in 1985 at Ninian Park


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 10, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Ian Rush takes on Tottenham's Richard Gough in 1985 at Ninian Park



when men were men and shorts were short.


----------



## trampie (Sep 11, 2013)

With reference to an earlier pic, Chris Balderstone had a long cricket playing career for Leicestershire not Gloucestershire.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> "The laughing gas, which is decanted into balloons and costs £1.50 a hit, has effects likened to those of crack cocaine or heroin."


 

£1.50? That's 50% inflation.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2013)

I have next to no interest in football, but this thread can't pass without these.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 11, 2013)

Yup...


----------



## framed (Sep 11, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I've always been so mesmorised by Beardsley's unit in that photo that I never noticed that Gullit was grabbing his shorts causing the infamous wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> Ruud Pullit?




Nice pun, but I think you'll find that it was Frank Rijkaard who was doing the short pulling...


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm biased but I think this is a topper


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2013)

framed said:


> Nice pun, but I think you'll find that it was Frank Rijkaard who was doing the short pulling...




You're dead on and it's a bit embarrassing I didn't notice.


----------



## bromley (Sep 12, 2013)

The English equivalent of Gayfield, Gay Meadow which is sorely missed and is pictured here with a serious flood and a Rainbow.








Bring next to the River Severn the club famously had a man in a boat who would go and retrieve the pull if it went in the river.


----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)

Des Kennedy of Limerick putting one in again Real Madrid in the European cup


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2013)

aidan mcgeady knocks in a penalty against the huns


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 12, 2013)

stavros said:


> Gabby Agbonglahor makes little girls cry;



a funny, funny moment (I have just seen the video). Apparently the young man from One D was in agony and chundered in the dressing room afterwards.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 12, 2013)

Northern Ireland are completely humiliated in Luxembourg. This was the winner.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 12, 2013)

Wick Academy (stripes) in Highland League action against Fort William. Wick are the UK's most northerly senior football club and have emerged in recent seasons as a strong force in the Highland League. Now that there is to be a feeder system in Scotland (HL Champions v new Lowland League champions, followed by a play off v the team finishing bottom of the Scottish Football League) it may be that we see Wick on the pools card in a few seasons. 

We won't be seeing Fort William in the SFL anytime soon- they are the San Marino of the Highland League, amateur, and forever finishing bottom of the table, by at least several nautical miles. It is impossible to lure young men away from their catchment area's no. 1 sport- shinty.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 12, 2013)

Montrose Roselea juniors playing a home match in the Eastern Region (North) division, against Downfield juniors of Dundee (I think).

pulling a face in the green of Roselea is Calum Watson, a burly and prolific centre forward who didn't quite make it at senior level.


----------



## JTG (Sep 12, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Chris Balderstone in action for Carlisle United in the 70s. Balderstone was part of the only Carlisle team that spent one season in the old first division (74 / 75). He was also one of the rare breed who played pro football *and* first class cricket. Today he is better remembered for his long career at Gloucestershire and as a first class cricket umpire.


Not one of ours mate - Leicestershire benefited from the late Balders' services including:

"Balderstone made history on 15 September 1975 by taking part in a County Championship match and a Football League game on the same day. Balderstone was 51 not out against Derbyshire at the end of day two of Leicestershire's match at Chesterfield. After close of play he changed into his football kit to play for Doncaster Rovers in an evening match 30 miles away (a 1-1 draw with Brentford). He then returned to Chesterfield the following morning to complete a century the and take three wickets to help wrap up Leicestershire's first ever County Championship title."


----------



## JTG (Sep 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Can't get the picture to post.
> 
> Here's the link- http://www.friendsreunited.com/107815-glenn-hoddle/Memory/845f18be-87e0-4fc8-b976-a00b010f23a2


County Ground fans are still dressed by Matalan last time I checked


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 12, 2013)

Nelson FC, of NWCL Division One, celebrate going top of the league after beating Cheadle Town.

Nelson, a Lancashire cotton town, were in the Football League in the 20s but disappeared during the early 30s (Great Depression, collapse in cotton prices, etc). They have bumbled about non league ever since, with their former Football League ground at Seedhill now under the M65 motorway.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 12, 2013)

JTG said:


> Not one of ours mate - Leicestershire benefited from the late Balders' services including:
> 
> "Balderstone made history on 15 September 1975 by taking part in a County Championship match and a Football League game on the same day. Balderstone was 51 not out against Derbyshire at the end of day two of Leicestershire's match at Chesterfield. After close of play he changed into his football kit to play for Doncaster Rovers in an evening match 30 miles away (a 1-1 draw with Brentford). He then returned to Chesterfield the following morning to complete a century the and take three wickets to help wrap up Leicestershire's first ever County Championship title."



(it seems I can't edit it, now. weird. anyway, your correction will stand for the record). 



thanks JTG, will edit that. No idea why I put Gloucs rather than Leics.


----------



## bromley (Sep 12, 2013)

The parents of Jimmy Mixen (millwall) & Rob Knox (Charlton) put rivalry a side to commentate their sons and promote their respective charities who's aim is to reduce night and gun crime amongst teenagers in South London. Both teams played in shirts which had an anti-gun and knife crime logo on it in place of their sponsors. The third division game finished 4-4 in front of 20k spectators.


----------



## JTG (Sep 12, 2013)

Bristol c*ty and Bristol Rovers prepare for kick off in the Ashton Gate derby of February 2007. Having been separated in League status since Rovers' relegation in May 2001, this was a massive occasion for the city as the two clubs faced off in the area final of the Johnstones Paint Trophy. A sold out Ashton Gate crowd of around 19,000 saw a disappointing (for c*ty) 0-0 draw. The return leg in Horfield finished 1-0 to Rovers, Rickie Lambert netting the goal that took the Gas to the final in Cardiff against Doncaster Rovers. Obviously, Rickie would struggle to top this night for the rest of his career.

In a remarkable season for Bristol football, c*ty went up to the second tier in May, finishing second in their division, whilst Rovers won promotion at Wembley following an epic run from 17th place in March. Both sides have since been relegated again.

The next competitive Bristol derby wasn't until last week, when c*ty beat Rovers 2-1 at Ashton Gate in front of over 18,000 in the first round of the same competition.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobby Moncur scores for Newcastle United against Ujpest Dozsa at St James' Park, Fairs Cup 1969. (Newcastle won 3 nowt).


----------



## JTG (Sep 12, 2013)

The captains, officials and mascots line up for the last ever Bristol derby to be held at Eastville Stadium in 1986. Bobby Hutchinson of c*ty and Vaughan Jones of Rovers led their sides to a 1-1 draw in front of 9,992 on 22nd April. Steve Neville put c*ty ahead before John Scales equalised for Rovers with ten minutes left.

Players involved in the match included Gerry Francis, Gary Penrice, Nicky Tanner, Steve White and the aforementioned Scales for Rovers and Keith Curle and David Moyes pulling the red shirt on. The houses in the background are those on Stapleton Road, exposed in 1981 when the South Stand burned down. Two weeks later, Rovers played their last ever game at the ground against Chesterfield before departing for a ten year exile at Twerton Park - ironically now seen as something of a golden era for the club!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 12, 2013)

barton tackles fascism


----------



## JTG (Sep 12, 2013)

Eastville Stadium, field of dreams. South Stand on the left, North Stand on the right. Tote End straight ahead and the camera sits on the Muller Road End. Greyhound racing track round the outside of the pitch. The Tote End roof was home to the betting totaliser clocks (hence the name) and also home to Rovers' most fearsome and vocal fans. You'll still see Tote graffiti around the city now, hear Tote chants at games, especially in that section of the Blackthorn End where the old veterans gather.





Tote End up close, sometime in the 1970s I think.






And here's a shot of the Tote End showing how the roof overhung it.






All gone now


----------



## JTG (Sep 12, 2013)

Barrie Meyer of Bristol Rovers scores in front of the Muller Road End during Rovers' 4-0 defeat of Manchester United on 7 January 1956 in the FA Cup third round. Rovers were in the Second Division at the time whilst United were on their way to the First Division title. The Busby Babes were victims of one of the all time great Cup shocks, Alfie Biggs scoring twice and Geoff Bradford once as Rovers' greatest ever side triumphed in front of over 35,000 at Eastville.

One of the huge gas holders which gave the Pirates their later nickname of the Gas can be seen in the background. Barrie Meyer himself went on to a long career in football with Rovers, Plymouth, Newport and Bristol's second team and kept wicket for Gloucestershire before becoming a Test umpire. He stood in the 1979 and 1983 World Cup Finals at Lord's as well as England's improbable victory over Australia at Headingley in 1981.

Line ups that day:

Rovers:
Ron Nicholls
Harry Bamford
Frank Alcock
Jack Pitt
Denzil Hale
Peter Sampson
George Petherbridge
Alfie Biggs
Geoff Bradford
Barrie Meyer
Peter Hooper

United:
Ray Wood
Bill Foulkes
Roger Byrne
Eddie Colman
Mark Jones
Jeff Whitefoot
Johny Berry
John Doherty
Tommy Taylor
Dennis Viollet
David Pegg

(Duncan Edwards was injured and missed the game)


----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)

George best runnin out with cork celtic


----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)

"WHO NEEDS CANTONA...WE'VE GOT ROD DE KHORS"  a terrance chant from when I were a young fella

Here is Mr. De Khors making a come back for a Fans V Former Players match.


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2013)

JTG said:


> County Ground fans are still dressed by Matalan last time I checked



Glass houses.


----------



## JTG (Sep 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Glass houses.


Fuck you


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 12, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> a funny, funny moment (I have just seen the video). Apparently the young man from One D was in agony and chundered in the dressing room afterwards.



he puked on the pitch


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 12, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> Bobby Moncur scores for Newcastle United against Ujpest Dozsa at St James' Park, Fairs Cup 1969. (Newcastle won 3 nowt).




look at the state of St James's!  Bob used to drive a cab back in the late '80s- was always a bit special gettinga ride home with onw of your heroes after a night out


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 15, 2013)

Dagenham and Redbridge play a hot pre-season friendly at Whitstable Town, of the Ryman League Div One (South). The Daggers won 4-0.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 15, 2013)

Evergreen striker Barry Hayles turning out for Truro City in Conference South last season


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 15, 2013)

future crisp salesman-in-chief Gary Lineker in action for Leicester in 1984, against Aston Villa. The Villa player is the perma-headbanned Steve Foster, in a rare appearance- he only turned out 15 times for Villa, later becoming a mainstay of Luton's top flight sides.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2013)

Diana Ross pays tribute to the absent England team in 1994 by recreating their penalty technique*;






*OK, at that point England had only taken part in one penalty shoot out.


----------



## JTG (Sep 15, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Evergreen striker Barry Hayles turning out for Truro City in Conference South last season



One of my favourite ever Gas players and a thoroughly lovely guy


----------



## bromley (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Swindon supporters in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 17, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> future crisp salesman-in-chief Gary Lineker in action for Leicester in 1984, against Aston Villa. The Villa player is the perma-headbanned Steve Foster, in a rare appearance- he only turned out 15 times for Villa, later becoming a mainstay of Luton's top flight sides.


And here he is in more familiar Luton shirt:






Luton had just beaten Arsenal 3-2 in the 1988 league cup final - Foster captained the team, Andy Dibble in the middle saved a penalty when we were 2-1 down, and Brian Stein scored two of our three goals (Danny Wilson got the other.)


----------



## albionism (Sep 17, 2013)

Western Sydney Wanderers Red and Black Bloc.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 17, 2013)

^I was at a few Wanderers games last season, always a great atmosphere. (especially against the Smurfs).


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2013)

JTG said:
			
		

> One of my favourite ever Gas players and a thoroughly lovely guy



I remember coming to your place with Luton, and Hayles ended our full back's career with a leg-breaking tackle. All the Rovers fans were shouting "get up you tart" etc, even as an ambulance pulled up to the side of the pitch!


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> And here he is in more familiar Luton shirt:
> 
> Luton had just beaten Arsenal 3-2 in the 1988 league cup final - Foster captained the team, Andy Dibble in the middle saved a penalty when we were 2-1 down, and Brian Stein scored two of our three goals (Danny Wilson got the other.)



Shame Stein wasn't as good as a manager. Are you going tonight?


----------



## albionism (Sep 17, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> ^I was at a few Wanderers games last season, always a great atmosphere. (especially against the Smurfs).


Brilliant atmosphere indeed. I only made it to a couple of games last season. Will be going to many more this season. You in Sydney?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm in Sydney, should be going to a few games myself again this season (work gets in the way), I recon it's going to be a bit more difficult getting tickets this year, although my mate at works a member so hopefully can sort me out.

Do you have a boozer of choice in Para? not found one yet that suits my quaint English pre-match pint needs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 18, 2013)

Athos said:


> Shame Stein wasn't as good as a manager. Are you going tonight?


Yeah I went - only just saw your message!

Much better tonight, defended well (albeit against a poor Dartford side), bossed midfield, Lawless back in the team looked quality, Guttridge runs things in the middle, and we finally have a centre forward in Benson. Very pleased


----------



## albionism (Sep 18, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> Yeah I'm in Sydney, should be going to a few games myself again this season (work gets in the way), I recon it's going to be a bit more difficult getting tickets this year, although my mate at works a member so hopefully can sort me out.
> 
> Do you have a boozer of choice in Para? not found one yet that suits my quaint English pre-match pint needs.


A lot of the RBB go to the Woolpack pre game. I live in the 'Gong, so have to travel a couple of hours to get to the matches.
Looking forward to this season.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been past the Woolpack a few times on match day but it's always too packed for an impatient drinker like myself, an aptly named pub that.  

Are you heading up for the derby at the Allianz (26th Oct)? I should be getting my ticket tomorrow.


----------



## albionism (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, should be. I f do, i'll let you know beforehand, meet up for a few before(or after) the game.


----------



## ringo (Sep 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> And here he is in more familiar Luton shirt:
> 
> Luton had just beaten Arsenal 3-2 in the 1988 league cup final - Foster captained the team, Andy Dibble in the middle saved a penalty when we were 2-1 down, and Brian Stein scored two of our three goals (Danny Wilson got the other.)



Yeah but Fozzie was a Brighton legend first, I was at the game where he got the injury which led to the headband


----------



## JTG (Sep 18, 2013)

Athos said:


> I remember coming to your place with Luton, and Hayles ended our full back's career with a leg-breaking tackle. All the Rovers fans were shouting "get up you tart" etc, even as an ambulance pulled up to the side of the pitch!


I don't think anyone believed Baz was capable of breaking someone's leg tbh! We used to have some eventful games with Luton in that period, home and away


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 18, 2013)

albionism said:


> Yeah, should be. I f do, i'll let you know beforehand, meet up for a few before(or after) the game.



sounds good, drop me a pm if you're heading up.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 18, 2013)

Tyne & Wear derby - Roker Park 1980


----------



## Athos (Sep 18, 2013)

JTG said:


> I don't think anyone believed Baz was capable of breaking someone's leg tbh! We used to have some eventful games with Luton in that period, home and away



Yeah, i remember some crackers.  Sure we were at some of the same games.


----------



## Athos (Sep 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I went - only just saw your message!
> 
> Much better tonight, defended well (albeit against a poor Dartford side), bossed midfield, Lawless back in the team looked quality, Guttridge runs things in the middle, and we finally have a centre forward in Benson. Very pleased



Things are finally looking up!


----------



## JTG (Sep 18, 2013)

Athos said:


> Yeah, i remember some crackers.  Sure we were at some of the same games.


Our failure to beat you when you had eight men a few Christmases back is still legendary 

Can remember some absolute corkers at Kenilworth Road too. Last time we were there I was still walking up the steps from the turnstiles when Rickie twatted one in from about 40 yards


----------



## Athos (Sep 18, 2013)

JTG said:


> Our failure to beat you when you had eight men a few Christmases back is still legendary
> 
> Can remember some absolute corkers at Kenilworth Road too. Last time we were there I was still walking up the steps from the turnstiles when Rickie twatted one in from about 40 yards


Boxing Day '07.

My Great Uncle remembers Luton beating Rovers 12-0, and Joe Payne scoring 10 goals!  Still a Football League record after almost 80 years.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2013)

I was at that game on Boxing Day 2007 too - classic to get a draw after having three players sent off. The Rovers fans clapped us off


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2013)

During that period we were infamous for failing to beat anyone with fewer than 11 on the park. Every time an opposition player got sent off there'd be a collective groan 

That one was just about the worst of the lot though!


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2013)

I was at the Cup game in 95 as well. Third round, 1-1 draw with Marcus Stewart putting us ahead in front of a sold out Oak Road. John Hartson was sold to Arsenal before the replay (which we lost)


----------



## bromley (Sep 19, 2013)

One for JTG. 

Charlton at Bristol City '94.


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2013)

Think that was the very last season of the old Open End at Trashton. They built the Atyeo Stand the following summer


----------



## fuck seals (Sep 19, 2013)

Ninian Park. 1921.  Swansea vs. Chelsea

Don't think much of the upper tier ...


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2013)

What's the story behind that being played at Ninian? Unless it's a typo and you meant to put Cardiff...


----------



## fuck seals (Sep 19, 2013)

JTG said:


> What's the story behind that being played at Ninian? Unless it's a typo and you meant to put Cardiff...



'kin ell, slap me.  Cardiff, of course


----------



## JTG (Sep 19, 2013)

fuck seals said:


> 'kin ell, slap me.  Cardiff, of course


The whole of south Wales is going to do more than slap you for that one


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## steeplejack (Sep 22, 2013)

Falmouth Town entertain Oxford United at Bickland Park, in the first round of the FA Cup, 1962.

Oxford were a new league club, having replaced Accrington Stanley after they resigned mid-season in financial meltdown. They won comfortably enough ion front of a record 8,000 crowd.

Falmouth are in the lower reaches of the SWPL these days and don't look likely to be troubling the FA Cup again soon- their ground these days is deemed not up to standard and they won't participate again until necessary changes are made.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 22, 2013)

Bangor City (blue) beat Caenarfon Town at the Oval in 2006. Bangor have gone on to be a mainstay of the Welsh Premier League whilst the "Cofis" (Canaries) have crashed down three leagues- but a promotion last term means they are slowly on the way back.

Both these teams, plus Rhyl and Newtown, were respected and competitive mainstays of the NPL in the 70s and 80s, before being forced at gunpoint back into the Welsh system by the FAW when the original League of Wales was formed in the 90s.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 22, 2013)

Somerton Park, Newport in 1980. County were on the point of winning promotion to Division 3, and winning the Welsh Cup, in their best season since 1938/39.

When Somerton disappeared in 1993, with the re-formed Newport AFC playing in Gloucestershire, few imagined the club would ever be back in the league...but twenty years on, the doubters were proven wrong.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of football at all and yet this thread keeps luring me back...


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 22, 2013)

Jurgen Sparwasser of Magdeburg takes on the AC Milan defence in the 1974 Cup Winner's Cup final. Magdeburg shocked the Italians by winning fairly comfortably. Today the are in the unified German fourth division regional league, having been a mainstay of the old East German _Oberliga_.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right thread but I picked up a book from a neighbours wall the other day as I hate seeing books going to waste, someone here may want it...

 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footballs-Strangest-Matches-Series/dp/1861052928

Happy to post.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread but I picked up a book from a neighbours wall the other day as I hate seeing books going to waste, someone here may want it...
> 
> View attachment 40911
> 
> ...



Has anyone replied Rutita?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Bangor City (blue) beat Caenarfon Town at the Oval in 2006. Bangor have gone on to be a mainstay of the Welsh Premier League whilst the "Cofis" (Canaries) have crashed down three leagues- but a promotion last term means they are slowly on the way back.
> 
> Both these teams, plus Rhyl and Newtown, were respected and competitive mainstays of the NPL in the 70s and 80s, before being forced at gunpoint back into the Welsh system by the FAW when the original League of Wales was formed in the 90s.



Rhyl were also in the Cheshire County League believe it or not, they played the team based in the town I grew up, Middlewich Athletic, on a few occasions.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 22, 2013)

yeah, in the 50s and 60s, before becoming part of the NPL when that was established (end of the 60s I think).

By the end of the 80s Bangor and Caenarfon were stronger sides with bigger supports (Rhyl very much being part of the Scouse hinterland of support).


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> yeah, in the 50s and 60s, before becoming part of the NPL when that was established (end of the 60s I think).
> 
> By the end of the 80s Bangor and Caenarfon were stronger sides with bigger supports (Rhyl very much being part of the Scouse hinterland of support).



Nah, they were in the Cheshire County league up until the early 80's when they went into the NW counties league.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Has anyone replied Rutita?


 Fedayn  No


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Fedayn  No



Then I would gladly take it of your hands Rutita1 if that's ok with you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Then I would gladly take it of your hands [user]Rutita[/user], if that's ok with you?



Cool. PM me an addy and I'll post it your way.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Somerton Park, Newport in 1980. County were on the point of winning promotion to Division 3, and winning the Welsh Cup, in their best season since 1938/39.
> 
> When Somerton disappeared in 1993, with the re-formed Newport AFC playing in Gloucestershire, few imagined the club would ever be back in the league...but twenty years on, the doubters were proven wrong.



Really like that one.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## steveo87 (Sep 23, 2013)

JTG said:


> Eastville Stadium, field of dreams. South Stand on the left, North Stand on the right. Tote End straight ahead and the camera sits on the Muller Road End. Greyhound racing track round the outside of the pitch. The Tote End roof was home to the betting totaliser clocks (hence the name) and also home to Rovers' most fearsome and vocal fans. You'll still see Tote graffiti around the city now, hear Tote chants at games, especially in that section of the Blackthorn End where the old veterans gather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But you can get some lovely flat pack furniture now though. 


Or have a break down next to the meatballs, depending on how you feel about IKEA.


----------



## 8den (Sep 23, 2013)

That awkward moment when Stoke City realise that they haven't just signed Stephen Ireland, they've made a bold statement about Irish Unity.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 25, 2013)

Dougie Imrie celebrates his winner as a pretty pisspoor Morton side eject the green arse-cheek from the League Cup in Scotland...


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 25, 2013)

Blyth Spartans (stripes) play Wrexham in the FA Cup fifth round in 1978. Spartans lost the replay of the tie 1-2 at St. James Park, in front of a crowd of 42,000. Had they won, they would have played a quarter final against Arsenal.

No non league side has ever been beyond the fifth round of the FA Cup in modern times.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.fsf.org.uk/blog/view/Homes-of-Football-The-Away-Support-FC-United-2010


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2013)

http://fsf.org.uk/blog/view/Homes-of-Football-Waiting-For-The-Play-To-Unfold-Coventry-City-1992


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

Hedsor v Pandect






not sure if their ground is up to regulation standards!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2014)

Hackney Marshes,1951. 88 football pitches


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2014)

Manager Bob Paisley carries off an injured Emlyn Hughes.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 6, 2014)

North Korea beat Italy WC66



Wheres Ern ?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 6, 2014)

Some Millwall stuff.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Sammy Igoe's shot rolls into the Shrewsbury net after his 60 yard dash from the edge of his own penalty area in the dying minutes of the 2007 play off final at Wembley. Shrewsbury's keeper had gone up for a corner and was left stranded as Igoe scored one of the most memorable goals in Bristol Rovers' history to seal promotion 3-1 in front of 40,000 delirious West Country people








Little Sammy is mobbed by his team mates. The Gas were going up


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Rickie Lambert celebrates after burying the ball past Adriano Basso to give Bristol Rovers a 1-0 aggregate win against the mugs from across town in the Johnstone's Paints Trophy southern area final in February 2007






The very same godlike genius celebrates an unlikely victory after coming from behind at already promoted Hartlepool in May 2007. 1-0 down at half time and with play off rivals Stockport coasting to victory down the road at Darlington, Rickie scored the winner and sealed a miraculous play off place with just three minutes to play with a close range header right in front of 900 traveling Gasheads. I was so excited I broke my seat. Three weeks later we were promoted at Wembley


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Bristol Rovers fans in the South Stand enclosure at Eastville


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Bristol Rovers fans manage not to invade the pitch at Ashton Gate in September 2013. Their red counterparts were in the six yard box opposite...


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Mark McChrystal celebrates his equaliser in front of the away end the same night


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Same game - the Rovers 'Make Us Dream' flag shown was later stolen and burnt by the fans shown on the right


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

5000 Bristol Rovers fans celebrate winning the Third Division championship at Blackpool, May 1990. Made even better by the fact that promotion had been won by beating the other mob three days earlier. They finished second...

Happy days


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Derby day in Bristol, some time in the 1930s


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Bristol Rovers knock Fulham out of the FA Cup on penalties in January 2008 en route to the quarter finals


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 7, 2014)

One at Bristol Rovers from a few years ago:






One of the last games I went to I think...


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 7, 2014)

And a couple from a win over Ipswich the year after which shows that it wasn't quite the last game I went to afterall...


----------



## ffsear (Feb 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> Bristol Rovers fans manage not to invade the pitch at Ashton Gate in September 2013. Their red counterparts were in the six yard box opposite...




Good work!   I hate Bristol City with a passion!


----------



## ffsear (Feb 7, 2014)

Freedman scores in the 89' on the last day of the season to keep palace in the championship.


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

BlueSquareThing said:


> One at Bristol Rovers from a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was that end of season game wasn't it? Think you were already promoted and showed us why as well. I went to Carrow Road near the start of the season, horrible defeat only mitigated by Fat Harry Potter getting thrown out of The Barclay for being a bad bellend. Oh, and me getting massively twatted on Meph on the train back to London.



ffsear said:


> Good work!   I hate Bristol City with a passion!


All the best people do


ffsear said:


> Freedman scores in the 89' on the last day of the season to keep palace in the championship.
> 
> View attachment 47946



Edgeley Park? Last time I was there I remember doing lines in the away end bogs before the game, chatting shit throughout a really dull 2-0 win for us and then getting the wrong train and going to Macc instead of Manchester. We'd kidnapped two Norwegian Man U fans from the pub in Manchester to come to the game with us, they didn't seem to mind the impromptu tour of the Cheshire countryside we treated them to before finally getting them back to Manchester


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> 5000 Bristol Rovers fans celebrate winning the Third Division championship at Blackpool, May 1990. Made even better by the fact that promotion had been won by beating the other mob three days earlier. They finished second...
> 
> Happy days



Two more from that sunny afternoon in Blackpool. Can't direct link but worth clicking on these imho

Paul Nixon puts Rovers 3-0 up in front of a Spion Kop which was jam packed with Bristolians, as was the side - note the Gas fans standing ready to invade the pitch at the final whistle. They all went on when this shot went in 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan_spain/8667348307

Shot taken from the back of Blackpool's South Stand at the end, showing just how many Rovers fans were present that day. Blackpool had already been relegated to Division Four and of a crowd of just over 6,000 an estimated 5,000 had traveled up from the West Country to see us win the league

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan_spain/8669007765/


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> That was that end of season game wasn't it? Think you were already promoted and showed us why as well. I went to Carrow Road near the start of the season, horrible defeat only mitigated by Fat Harry Potter getting thrown out of The Barclay for being a bad bellend. Oh, and me getting massively twatted on Meph on the train back to London.



Yes, I think it was the end of the season (which may explain some pirate hats - was there some attempt to break the world record for the number of pirates in one place???). I know I took the kids out of school on the Friday and we went down via Avebury and met the missus in Bristol. And, yes, I think Rovers did lose - did one of yours get sent off as well?

I'm not sure if I saw the game at Carrow Road or not - my wife and eldest son might well have gone. I do keep on meaning to try to catch a Rovers game in London or something - I was stupidly impressed with the support and actually liked the ground as well. Proper sort of place to watch football


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

More great Gas pitch invasions:

We won about a million games in a row 2-1 after being behind in the Championship year of 1990. Ian Holloway bombed one in from long range late on at the County Ground in Northampton and the traveling army did the rest:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan_spain/5690275386/

Eastville pitch invasion celebrating promotion in 1974. Absolutely love the 'Tote Rules The West OK' banner at the back:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan_spain/7181629292/

Promotion won in 1953, the Eastville pitch is invaded. Tote End in the background and behind that the gasworks which gave the club one of its nicknames:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan_spain/7090231167/

That whole photostream is an absolute joy, especially to a Rovers fan like me


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Yes, I think it was the end of the season (which may explain some pirate hats - was there some attempt to break the world record for the number of pirates in one place???). I know I took the kids out of school on the Friday and we went down via Avebury and met the missus in Bristol. And, yes, I think Rovers did lose - did one of yours get sent off as well?
> 
> I'm not sure if I saw the game at Carrow Road or not - my wife and eldest son might well have gone. I do keep on meaning to try to catch a Rovers game in London or something - I was stupidly impressed with the support and actually liked the ground as well. Proper sort of place to watch football


Ah yeah, some kind of world record attempt. No idea if anyone got sent off 

The ground's a dump but I can see why people say it's a cool place to watch football. And yeah, we can make a bit of a row when we want to


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm now singing "We won the league, beside the sea..." to myself


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)

Arsenal's first ever floodlit game


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

Great photos, JTG, especially this one-


JTG said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alan_spain/8669007765/



We won the league at Blackpool once too. We took so many up there loads were locked out. I was one of them. About 1996, I think.


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Arsenal's first ever floodlit game


My goodness, thread won I think! They used to be able to squeeze a fair few in at Highbury eh


----------



## JTG (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Great photos, JTG, especially this one-
> 
> 
> We won the league at Blackpool once too. We took so many up there loads were locked out. I was one of them. About 1996, I think.


Yeah, that really caught my eye when I saw it - had never seen it before either, which is unusual as I've seen most decent Gas pics out there (Alan Marshall is our former official club photographer and tended to get all the good 'uns). It's a great story - club exiled in another city, skint with a team of rejects (only Carl Saunders cost a fee and he was playing full back for Stoke - Gerry Francis played him up front and he took to it immediately) and selling our two best players early in the season (Nigel Martyn to Palace and Gary Penrice to Watford). In the title race all year but just behind the lovable neighbours until we faced them at Twerton Park in the penultimate game of the season. A Rovers win and we were promoted, a c*ty win and they were not only promoted but had also won the title. Their players had seen some of ours on a night out a few weeks earlier and had taunted them with their massively superior pay packets.

We won 3-0 to win promotion, leapfrogged them in the table and won the league at Blackpool the following Saturday. They went up the same day but we'd nicked their championship. The stuff dreams were made of and I haven't even mentioned the first ever trip to Wembley in the Leyland DAF Cup (we lost to Tranmere but nobody cared).

Re: Swindon - yeah, you won the league in 1995-96, bounced straight back after being relegated alongside c*ty in 1995.


----------



## miktheword (Feb 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> My goodness, thread won I think! They used to be able to squeeze a fair few in at Highbury eh




yep, loved going to the NLD at highbury. now, they use health and safety excuses in collaboration with OB to give  Tottenham only half the allocation the rules stipulate , despite giving full allocation to leeds Cardiff Chelsea in the last year .
from 76 to 83 they even allowed Tottenham free use of the north bank as shown below .


----------



## JTG (Feb 8, 2014)

miktheword said:


> yep, loved going to the NLD at highbury. now, they use health and safety excuses in collaboration with OB to give  Tottenham only half the allocation the rules stipulate , despite giving full allocation to leeds Cardiff Chelsea in the last year .
> from 76 to 83 they even allowed Tottenham free use of the north bank as shown below .View attachment 48062 View attachment 48063


 That's the Clock End surely?


----------



## miktheword (Feb 8, 2014)

JTG said:


> That's the Clock End surely?




the second one is, just for good memories of standing there, 10,000 Tottenham that day. first pic is yids in NB


----------



## JTG (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah ok


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 8, 2014)

Ian Botham at full time, in the dressing rooms of Scunthorpe's long-demolished Old Show Ground


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


>


They've literally no idea what they're doing


----------



## steeplejack (May 17, 2014)

Time this thread was resurrected:






Notts County thirty years ago, in 1983-84. Managed by the elderly Jimmy Sirrell, and with some not too bad players; Martin O'Neill, Nigel Worthington, Jim McDonagh, John Chiedozie, Rachid Harkouk, an Algerian international, Justin Fashanu, Chic McParland, and the permanently mulleted Brian "Killer" Kilcline.

O'Neill, Worthington and Harkouk all featured in the 1986 Mexico world cup finals.

Despite such an exotic squad of mavericks and never-quite-weres, County suffered successive relegations alongside Wolves this and the following season, beginning 1985-86 in the third division, and with a much thinner squad. After one final season in the top flight (91/92), and several near-death experiences, they have settled seemingly on a permanent basis in the bottom two leagues; it is hard to see them making a comeback at the top level.


----------



## steeplejack (May 17, 2014)

Redheugh Park, Gateshead; an old Football League venue going back to nature after the old club staggered out of existence in the early 70s.

Gateshead were the vicitms of one of the biggest injustices in Football league history, when they were thrown out of the league in 1960 in favour of Peterborough- despite having finished third from bottom of the table. The club staggered on in non league but Redheugh began to fall apart, they had no money, and dwindling local interest meant that they had disappeared ten years or so later.

Since reformation in 1977, it has largely been tough for them and ten years ago they were playing in front of sub-100 crowds in the NPL Division One North. Their renaissance since then has been absolutely remarkable. Tomorrow they play Cambridge at Wembley to get their League place back in the conference play off final, and I hope they do it.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Did they do it, steeplejack?


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2014)

Nope, Cambridge went up. Cambridge are a proper club, so I don't mind that much. Should be a good weekend trip for Rovers at Gateshead next season. Watch out Newcastle!

(Well you've got to get excited about something when you're playing in the conference)


----------



## steeplejack (May 20, 2014)

sadly not this time, Onket 

I'm not sure what "proper club" means to be honest. Cambridge are a bit of a meh club for me, but they did deserve to win on Sunday ands I like to see the runners up promoted. Two strong sides came up from the conference this season, Gateshead's turn will come again some other time. Gary Mills did an outstanding job there this season and they should do well again next term.

No obvious strong side in the conferece ahead of 2014/15. Bristol Rovers seem a rancourous shambles and a long rebuild lies ahead of Torquay. Their more pessimistic fans on the web are doubting they will ever be back in the FL again and they have no money. Depending on transfer activity you'd expect to see Grimsby, Gateshead, Halifax, Forest Green and Wrexham all doing well; Kidderminster, Barnet, new Telford will all be close behind.

Good to see Dover back, and a first outing for UKIP happy-clappers Eastleigh, I dont know if they will have a good chance of staying up or not.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2014)

steeplejack said:


> Time this thread was resurrected:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good


----------



## steeplejack (May 20, 2014)

FC Sherriff Tiraspol celebrate yet another win in their largely empty stadium, beamed down from outer space into Tiraspol, capital of the run down Soviet enclave of Transnistria, on the eastern edge of Moldova.

Sherriff have a Celtic-like grip on the Moldovan league and play in a marvellous state of the art new stadium. Sherriff are the biggest corporation in Transnistria  and dominate most aspects of life there. Just don't ask too many questions about where all the money comes from *nervous look*.

A very, very strange club.


----------



## steeplejack (May 20, 2014)

Belarussian champions BATE Borisov take a chunk out of Bayern Munich at the Dinamo stadium in Minsk (BATE's own ground os not of European standard). BATE, named after a Soviet era tractor factory, beat the arrogant Bavarians 3-1 last season.


----------



## steeplejack (May 20, 2014)

Last one from me today:






JK "Kalev" Tallinn in season 1960-61; the only time an Estonian club featured in the USSR first division. They were immediately relegated.

"Kalev" are a little bit like Queen's Park in Glasgow, the oldest Estonian team whose major successes are long behind them. They are now in the lower reaches of the Estonian first division and still play at the same ground- the Tallinna Keskstadioon (Tallinn Central Stadium). This is a Soviet-built open bowl little changed since their days in the USSR top flight.

I enjoy watching Kalev when I am over there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (May 25, 2014)

Spot the West Ham player and West Ham manager in that photo.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

ffsear said:


> View attachment 55063


I can remember a recent Rovers game - maybe Fulham in a Cup replay - which was a lockout and saw people scrambling onto roofs etc to get a glimpse of the game


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2014)

Always liked this one. Outside Cappielow, waiting for a bus. 1995


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2014)

Barnsley fans celebrate promotion to the Premier League, 1997


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2014)

Brighton v Millwall, 1991


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2014)

Sunderland v Newcastle, 2007


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2014)

Glipton Grasshoppers FC, shortly before their soulless rebranding by nu-football entrepeneur Jossy Blair


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 21, 2014)

JTG said:


> Glipton Grasshoppers FC, shortly before their soulless rebranding by nu-football entrepeneur Jossy Blair



The classic Dundee United kit.


----------



## JTG (Oct 21, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> The classic Dundee United kit.


A young Richard Gough at the front there, just in front of Billy Thompson


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 21, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Some Millwall stuff.View attachment 47900





ffsear said:


> View attachment 55063



What are the alphabet boards in these pictures?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> What are the alphabet boards in these pictures?


In your match programme would be the rest of the days selected fixtures next to a number, At half time a man would come and put the correct scores underneath each number.


----------



## JTG (Oct 21, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> What are the alphabet boards in these pictures?


Back, way back, before mobile phones or even tannoy systems, a list of the day's fixtures would be printed in the programme alongside a letter of the alphabet. At half time, the half time scores would be placed next to each letter on the scoreboard and fans could check them against the list in the programme.

The side effect was that to know who it was that was engaged in a 3-2 first half ding-dong, you had to buy a programme. Obviously this was completely unintentional on the part of the clubs


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice one. Cheers.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 23, 2014)

Loving the hand sake at the front there!




JTG said:


> Sunderland v Newcastle, 2007


----------



## JTG (Oct 23, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Loving the hand sake at the front there!


It really makes the photo


----------



## MrSki (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 8, 2014)

James McFadden scoring *that* goal against France.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## 1927 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Spot the West Ham player and West Ham manager in that photo.


Brady and Macari.


----------



## passenger (Dec 4, 2014)

9-0 Spurs v Bristol rovers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 4, 2014)

12-0 Luton v Bristol Rovers 

This is Joe Payne (left) who scored 10 in that game:


----------



## JTG (Dec 5, 2014)

*puts thread on ignore*


----------



## JTG (Dec 5, 2014)

Barrie Meyer (Glos CCC wicketkeeper and future Test umpire) scores in Bristol Rovers' 4-0 defeat of the Busby Babes, January 1956






Edit: already posted this one! Fuck it, I blame the bullies above


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 5, 2014)

Kenny Jacket all agog as lust driven Hornets get in on with Andy Gray.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 5, 2014)

Chelsea v Oldham 1980. A view of The Shed taken from the executive "benches", available by walking to the fence and paying 50p.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2014)

Despite a difficult first season, Marouane Fellaini is now feeling very much at home at Old Trafford;


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 9, 2015)

1979 Roughwood Shops, Kirkby.


----------



## JTG (Mar 9, 2015)

Kitty Thorne - 100 years old and still watching the Gas


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2015)

The boy band that never was;


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 28, 2015)

maybe not the best pic ever, but 2 legends ....


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 22, 2015)

You get what you pay for in Primark Pep


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## steeplejack (Dec 22, 2015)

Dave Sexton signs Mickey "fake cash, stabbed in the buttocks, jailed" Thomas, for Man U, 1978


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 22, 2015)

Workington Reds v Barrow at Borough Park, pre-season 2014. Formerly a fierce football league derby, both teams dropped out of the league via failing re-election in the 1970s. Barrow now have a moneyed American backer and are looking to come back from the Conference. Workington are a bit further down the foodchain in the Northern Premier League.

Incidentally, Workington's old league place seems to have a shelf life of c. 28 years, and is a bit jinxed.

wtf am I on about? Workington replaced the long-defunct New Brighton in 1951 ("The Rakers" joined Div 3 North in 1923 and failed re-election in 1951).

Workington suffered the same fate in 1977, and were replaced by the old Wimbledon FC.

Wimbledon FC of course were disgracefully franchised and officially "became" MK Dons in 2004.

That means, that is this pattern keeps up, MK Dons will vanish out of the league sometime in 2031-32, hopefully as painfully and unpleasantly as possible.

It would be nice if a re-formed New Brighton or Workington replaced them!


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 22, 2015)

Southport (yellow) v Barrow (dark blue) at Haig Avenue, in the old fourth division; mid-late 1960s


----------



## Ungrateful (Dec 22, 2015)

Its odd to see the terrace at Haig Avenue (Merseyrail Community Stadium) with a crowd, never mind a roof.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 14, 2016)

Some great photos from today's game


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2016)

I know I'm stretching it with this collage but I love it. I don't recognise Bilic and Ranieri looks like he should be in an Alain Delon film:


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> I know I'm stretching it with this collage but I love it. I don't recognise Bilic and Ranieri looks like he should be in an Alain Delon film:
> 
> View attachment 84382



I remember Martinez, Koeman, Sparky and Bilic as players, although that photo looks to be from the Yugoslavia days before he came here. Howe and Neil have hardly changed, but then they're only mid-30s. As for Schteve, his head looks too small for his body.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 16, 2016)

Today's AS


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Maggot (Apr 10, 2016)

This photo of Jason Puncheon from yesterday's game looks like a rennaisance painting of Christ.



Lets hope he resurrects our fortunes.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2016)

Puncheus Pilot.

It's a tenuous reference and the pun's not quite there but do me a favour and laugh.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 11, 2016)

Maggot said:


> This photo of Jason Puncheon from yesterday's game looks like a rennaisance painting of Christ.
> 
> View attachment 85639
> 
> Lets hope he resurrects our fortunes.


Funny you should post that as the Terry pic I posted just before you from was Reddit's Accidental Renaissance sub.


----------



## Fez909 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## steeplejack (Jun 20, 2016)

Two clubs headed in the opposite direction. Adrian "Inchy" Heath scores against Notts County at Goodison in 1984. Everton would finish up in seventh, and then campions in 1985; County experienced the first of a double relegation, starting 1985/86 in the third division.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 21, 2016)

A balletic stretch from Mikey McGovern against Germany today. Goalkeeping performance of the tournament by miles.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 22, 2016)

steeplejack said:


> A balletic stretch from Mikey McGovern against Germany today. Goalkeeping performance of the tournament by miles.



Prometheus - as seen at the Rockefeller Centre -


----------



## bromley (Jun 22, 2016)

Always them.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 27, 2016)

One for editor 
Cardiff City 1 v Aston Villa 0. Nigel Sims, the Aston Villa goalkeeper dives to fist away a point-blank shot from Cardiff's inside left Colin Hudson. Cardiff won the fixture 1-0 to clinch promotion to the first division. Cardiff wore their 'lucky' white kit.

(It doesnt say which season)

Its from this collection;
Bumper selection of classic claret and blue archive images
...which has some great old football photos in whether you like the Villa or not.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 16, 2016)

spot the maniac ^. he used to do it a few times a year, normally last game of season. Sea Lion - didn't he once fall through?


----------



## sealion (Jul 16, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> spot the maniac ^. he used to do it a few times a year, normally last game of season. Sea Lion - didn't he once fall through?







This is him later at the same match and sadly the final one. No mate he never tumbled and the footage you are thinking about is from europe i believe unless you are thinking of this.,,,,,,,


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 16, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


>


Call me old fashioned but The Den was what football was all about


----------



## sealion (Jul 16, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> Call me old fashioned but The Den was what football was all about


It has never been the same at our current ground something was left behind when we moved.I still get goose bumps thinking about the old place.Wonderful memories.


----------



## sealion (Jul 16, 2016)

1988/89


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 16, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> It has never been the same at our current ground something was left behind when we moved.I still get goose bumps thinking about the old place.Wonderful memories.



I'm the same with the old Shed End, the Benches and the North Stand. We lost our soul when the money came in.


----------



## sealion (Jul 16, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> I'm the same with the old Shed End, the Benches and the North Stand.


We had some fun and games in your benches in 84/85.I liked your place bar the dog track.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 17, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> We had some fun and games in your benches in 84/85.I liked your place bar the dog track.



 

Yeah that dog track, it looks great on old photos but did nothing for atmosphere especially when we were shit.


----------



## sealion (Jul 17, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 89659
> 
> Yeah that dog track, it looks great on old photos but did nothing for atmosphere especially when we were shit.


Ten men went to mow was impressive from your lot when in full swing.


----------



## bromley (Jul 18, 2016)

Old South Stand.


----------



## bromley (Jul 18, 2016)

Big Sam making a save with probably 40k in the East Stand. Mahoosive aren't we.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 4, 2016)

You f*ck off Josė, I was here first


----------



## ffsear (Aug 4, 2016)

Not a photo but....


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

bromley said:


> Big Sam making a save with probably 40k in the East Stand. Mahoosive aren't we.


Didn't Charlton get a ridiculous sized crowd against Wolves in the 1930s/40s?


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Not a photo but....


On a personal level i miss those type of grounds.Although a lot of them had safety issues beyond repair.


----------



## bromley (Aug 5, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Didn't Charlton get a ridiculous sized crowd against Wolves in the 1930s/40s?


Massive against everyone.


----------



## sealion (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Oct 2, 2017)

Ted Drake Of Arsenal getting the physio treatment


----------



## sealion (Oct 2, 2017)

The Den Millwall 1938.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

I've only ever taken one photo at football that I'm really proud of, and it's this one when Hamlet beat Bognor away in the play offs


----------



## big eejit (Oct 24, 2017)

The 'neon girls' of the tea bar, Tranmere Rovers
by Stuart Roy Clarke 1992


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 24, 2017)

George McCluskey celebrates scoring the winner for Celtic against Rangers in the 1980 Scottish Cup Final. The game ended with a pitch invasion by both sets of supporters, ultimately leading to an alcohol ban in Scottish football.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2017)

Goodison Park, 1986 - Peter Marlow.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2017)

Playing the Ball.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 7, 2017)

Sadly the best player you never saw was a Cardiff player when this happened.  Robin Friday was my hero when I was 10 and he was playing for Reading.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 7, 2017)

This is the one I keep in mind. Elm Park, in front of the Tilehurst End, The Spread Eagle in the background....  and me standing outside the players entrance after the game to get HIS autograph on my programme.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> View attachment 119890
> 
> Sadly the best player you never saw was a Cardiff player when this happened.  Robin Friday was my hero when I was 10 and he was playing for Reading.



My mate's band:


----------



## bromley (Nov 10, 2017)

Alan Shearer getting sent off against Aston Villa.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 11, 2017)

Are you sure? Shearer is not even in the photo. 

Looks to me like the Villa defender is getting his marching orders - hence the hands on head etc 

_*Or am I missing something?_


----------



## bromley (Nov 12, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Are you sure? Shearer is not even in the photo.
> 
> Looks to me like the Villa defender is getting his marching orders - hence the hands on head etc
> 
> _*Or am I missing something?_



That's what makes it a great photo.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nigel Spink


----------



## MrSki (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 12, 2018)

Have to begrudgingly admire this snap of Eden Hazard in motion (from a game currently in progress).  Shows why he's so hard to handle - shoulders pointing one way, hips the other; toes on the ball, tiptoe on the ground.  Who knows which way he's going to turn next?


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 13, 2018)

big eejit said:


> Playing the Ball.
> View attachment 119889


I hope the referee had a quick word with him after that.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2018)

Tight marking at it's best


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

Man utd v Arsenal 1967


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

BCBlues Dave Sexton scoring here agianst leeds by the looks of it.


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 21, 2018)

Ibrahima Sonko. In the rain at Saints.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 21, 2018)

Apologies if its been posted already.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> BCBlues Dave Sexton scoring here agianst leeds by the looks of it.



Peter Osgood.
Sexton was the manager.
I thinks it's the FACup Final replay at Old Trafford 1970.
Great days.


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Apologies if its been posted already.


Should be posted on every page!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Feb 22, 2018)

shamelessly nicked from the evening chronic.

Newcastle v Villa, FA Cup final (at C Palace) 1905:





Leazes End 1949:






Going Up, 1984:






Gazza 1988:


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll just leave this here. I was as shocked as you were to see Pat Nevin in an England top:


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 26, 2018)

a West Fife derby. Lochgelly Albert draw 1-1 with Crossgates Primrose at Humbug Park (Crossgates' home park) last January.

East Region South division junior league. Juniors in Scotland  nothing to do with age, just the same as non-league in England.


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 26, 2018)

Cowdenbeath take on Dunfermline in the traditional West Fife derby at a packed Central Park in Cowdenbeath in July 2016, in an early season diddy cup game.

It may well be the last competitive derby between the sides. Cowdenbeath are in an ever-tightening tailspin at the foot of Scottish League Two, belching smoke and flames, and there's no sign of a parachute. Relegation via the play offs against the winners of a tie between the Highland and Lowland League champions, at the end of this season, looks very likely.

The "Pars" are now on the outskirts of the Scottish Championship play offs but unlikely to go up this season.


----------



## bromley (Feb 27, 2018)

Do they still have stock car racing at Central Park?


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes. It's actually the stock car owners who are slowly killing the club. The stock car business now owns Central Park and Cowdenbeath pay rent, and are barely tolerated there. Stock cars were a lifeline financially to the club when introduced by the previous chairman but I'm afraid the relationship has long since inverted, sourly.
It's the lack of a viable alternative ground and deep local apathy towards the Blue Brazil that will sink them in the next few years, most likely. Cowdenbeath has changed out of all reognition since mining went after the Miners' Strike (Mick McGahey had more than a few open air speeches at Central Park during the strike). It's now basically a commuter town for Edinburgh.


----------



## bromley (Mar 1, 2018)

Such a shame.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 18, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 141526


Wow! 
Where's that?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Wow!
> Where's that?


Mexico. Lovely, init 

Estadio BBVA Bancomer - Wikipedia


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 14, 2018)

Google


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 14, 2018)

Cant seem to edit this notice out.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 18, 2019)

Look at the sign at the back


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 18, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 177792
> 
> Look at the sign at the back



BT sport replaying some good editions of the big match. Excellent Chelsea v Wolves from 1976 the other day (although it is on YouTube too ).

Henry Kissinger in the crowd, but he couldn’t stop the fighting.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 18, 2019)

.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 18, 2019)

The great man is in a Cardiff shirt, but it's a great photo.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 18, 2019)

The great man in a great photo, in a great shirt..........


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2019)

Propah football!











Dulwich Hamlet push for promotion in snow-battered win over Whitstable


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 18, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> BT sport replaying some good editions of the big match. Excellent Chelsea v Wolves from 1976 the other day (although it is on YouTube too ).
> 
> Henry Kissinger in the crowd, but he couldn’t stop the fighting.




Yes I'm recording those, great stuff.
The pitch at Stamford Bridge was dreadful that day. Half of it remained frozen under the shelter of the newly acquired main stand and the other half got defrosted in the winter sun.
Amazing game given the conditions. I'd like to see the likes of Neymar try and slog it out for 90 minutes on there.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Yes I'm recording those, great stuff.
> The pitch at Stamford Bridge was dreadful that day. Half of it remained frozen under the shelter of the newly acquired main stand and the other half got defrosted in the winter sun.
> Amazing game given the conditions. I'd like to see the likes of Neymar try and slog it out for 90 minutes on there.


"Kissinger more interested in the fight that's going on..."


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 18, 2019)

I searched Winchester City v Dulwich Hamlet.  This is the only photo that came up that isn't you lot celebrating after scoring against us.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> The great man in a great photo, in a great shirt..........


Brilliant book. I personally know one of the guys who contributed to that book, and he says he was a bloody nutter, no one else would give him lifts to games cos they wouldn't let him in their car!


----------



## Favelado (Jul 18, 2019)

1927 said:


> Brilliant book. I personally know one of the guys who contributed to that book, and he says he was a bloody nutter, no one else would give him lifts to games cos they wouldn't let him in their car!


He shat in Mark Lawrenson's kit bag once.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 19, 2019)

Favelado said:


> He shat in Mark Lawrenson's kit bag once.


Myth


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 19, 2019)

1927 said:


> Myth



No he hit the target


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> .



Why does David O'Leary have a Welsh top on?


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 22, 2019)

An Airbus “Beluga” cargo plane lands during a home match for Airbus UK in the Cymru Alliance.

I have a soft spot for Airbus . The “Wingmakers” are back in the Welsh Premier this season after a record-breaking double last term. A very friendly wee club and a good set-up.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 22, 2019)

Delight for Connah’s Quay Nomads who despatched a seething and humiliated Kilmarnock at Rugby Park last week in the Europa League. Striker Callum Morris, who scored the winner, at full time.

Gaffer Andy Morrison has an interesting life story too.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 22, 2019)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 178231 An Airbus “Beluga” cargo plane lands during a home match for Airbus UK in the Cymru Alliance.
> 
> I have a soft spot for Airbus . The “Wingmakers” are back in the Welsh Premier this season after a record-breaking double last term. A very friendly wee club and a good set-up.



That plane is so cool too!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 22, 2019)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 178231 An Airbus “Beluga” cargo plane lands during a home match for Airbus UK in the Cymru Alliance.
> 
> I have a soft spot for Airbus . The “Wingmakers” are back in the Welsh Premier this season after a record-breaking double last term. A very friendly wee club and a good set-up.



Out of curiosity, what happens to Airbus UK football team, if Airbus pull out of the UK?


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 22, 2019)

Airbus are sponsors rather than owners, so I am sure the club will survive with another name. They've had several since starting in 1946 as De Haviland FC (if memory serves).

The clubs' actual owners are the social club at the ground (Broughton Wings Sports and Social Club). I guess they'd just become Broughton Wings or some such.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

steeplejack said:


> Airbus are sponsors rather than owners, so I am sure the club will survive with another name. They've had several since starting in 1946 as De Haviland FC (if memory serves).
> 
> The clubs' actual owners are the social club at the ground (Broughton Wings Sports and Social Club). I guess they'd just become Broughton Wings or some such.


There was talk a few years ago about renaming them Broughton & Saltney or something, as you say they're not a works team any more they just use the name


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 24, 2019)

Halifax captain Dave Evans leads his team out at The Shay in 1990/91. Under Jim McCalliog Halifax had their usual bottom-four finish. Striker Steve Norris was a phenomenon that season though-he finished up with 35 goals, second top scorer in England.

Halifax Town went bust in 2008 but their successor club is back in Tier 5.


----------



## bromley (Jul 24, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> That plane is so cool too!









Off topic but it looks even cooler when painted as a fish. The top section opens out, it's mahoosive.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 24, 2019)

Tony Cascarino, of Gllingham, in the middle of an awkward pogo with two Newport County defenders, August 1984. Right back Lynden Jones is in front. The game finished 1-1.

Cascarino had torn up the Kent League as a youngster with Crockenhill and went onto a good career with Millwall, Villa, Celtic, Chelsea and Ireland.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 24, 2019)

A young Mark Wright is shadowed by Robert Hopkins of Birmingham City during Saints’ best-ever season, runners up to Liverpool in 1983/84.

Birmingham, a yo-yo club, lost out to relegation survival experts Coventry on the last day, but bounced straight back. They had sunk to Division 3 by 1990.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## steeplejack (Aug 5, 2019)

The "Famous five" of Chester FC in 1964/65, doing a very 60s-style publicity shot at the old Sealand Road Ground. The forwards Talbot, Metcalf, Ryden, Morris and Humes scored 116 times between them that season as Chester finished eighth in the old fourth division.

Sealand Road was demolished in 1990/91 and replaced with a retail park whilst Chester went into exile in Macclesfield, returning in 1992 to the Deva Stadium. Perennially insolvent, the club finally went under at the beginning of this decade after years of bizarre oddball and downright crook owners. The successor club is fan-owned and plays in Conference North.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2019)

The Holgate at Ayresome Park


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ballboy at Goodison Park in 1973


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2019)

Nicked from Facebook:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 178569


That's a great kit.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 22, 2019)

Need a separate thread for gloriously, mad football clips:


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Need a separate thread for gloriously, mad football clips:


Football GIFs


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 18, 2020)

Name the future managers:


----------



## Eggby (Mar 2, 2020)

Definitely Dick Advocaat...and might be Louis Van Gaal jumping in front of him there...with Frank Rijkaard perhaps


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2020)

This is a photo of my now 87 year old Grandad (left) playing for Reading against Spurs in 1953.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2020)

Not a photo but still worth posting


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 13, 2020)

Nicked from Facebook.

Saints vs Japan, August '71 at The Dell (6-2 to the Saints)


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

When perms In football didn’t only mean getting eight score draws with Littlewoods.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Jun 18, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 200906



Zico and the Dr.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 200857


I never realised how much Tommy Smith disliked, maybe hated Emlyn Hughes until recently.
Emlyn, once a Miller, always a Miller.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 19, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 203631



Amazing photo. Remember this from Shilton’s book on goalkeeping published in around 1980.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 27, 2020)

A young Kevin Keegan in the colours of Scunthorpe United, 1969/70.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 27, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> A young Kevin Keegan in the colours of Scunthorpe United, 1969/70.
> 
> View attachment 219688


And three years earlier he was being served his lunch by my mum in the canteen at Pegler’s tap foundry.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 221165


Is this illustrating that some think what a right tit?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 17, 2020)

Not sure if it's 'good' as such, but interesting.

Ronaldo, Zidane and Seedorf for less than the price of Dominic Solanke.


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 222620
> Not sure if it's 'good' as such, but interesting.
> 
> Ronaldo, Zidane and Seedorf for less than the price of Dominic Solanke.



Were Zidane and Seedorf really worth that much more than Lee Bowyer?


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Dec 14, 2020)

stavros said:


> Were Zidane and Seedorf really worth that much more than Lee Bowyer?



when Bowyer was out on bail, no. Any other time, yes.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## steeplejack (Dec 14, 2020)

Gabriel Ramos, ex-Corinthians, playing for Torpedo-BELAZ against Energetik-BGU Minsk in the Belarusian top flight in April. Ramos is a very gifted player probably playing in this league as he has a habit of drifiting in and out of games. Torpedo, the factory team of a company that make the biggest mining trucks in the world, finished third in the table, and are a decent side to watch; a nice mix of locals, Ukranians, Russians and Brazilians.

Energetik in organge are basically a farm team for promising yougesters from all over the world. The wee guy wearing 22 is Liberian David Tweh now at Dinamo Brest. Lurking in the background is the Uzbek striker Jasur Yakhshiboev, another remarkable talent who is genuinely unplayable one games in four and anonymous in the other three.  The "Yak" ended up with the eventual champions, the potash baron-funded Shakhtyor Soligorsk.

Belarusian football was great fun to watch in lockdown.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 14, 2020)

Ashton Gate in the 90's: 



None of that remaining now even the buildings behind have nearly gone.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 14, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Ashton Gate in the 90's:
> 
> View attachment 243553
> 
> None of that remaining now even the buildings behind have nearly gone.


Only been there once.  We won.  It was "fun" getting back to the station.   God, I miss proper football grounds with terraces etc.


----------



## strung out (Dec 14, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Ashton Gate in the 90's:
> 
> View attachment 243553
> 
> None of that remaining now even the buildings behind have nearly gone.


Is that definitely the 90s? My first couple of times going to Ashton Gate was 1995 and 1996 for the Bristol derby when some of the home fans made a few ground alterations of their own. The Atyeo had just been built, but the Williams looked a lot more modern than that pic, even in 1995. Not sure when you switched from floodlight pylons to being mounted on the stand.

Edit: floodlights at Ashton Gate sold to Wigan Athletic in 1992 apparently, so could well be the early 90s!


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 14, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> when Bowyer was out on bail, no. Any other time, yes.


Bowyer was the only player who I've ever thought was actually an evil cunt.  Saw him close up when we were still at Elm Park, raking an RFC player's calf and laughing while he did it.  Add in that he was a racist shit and I hate the bastard.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 14, 2020)

strung out said:


> Is that definitely the 90s? My first couple of times going to Ashton Gate was 1995 and 1996 for the Bristol derby when some of the home fans made a few ground alterations of their own. The Atyeo had just been built, but the Williams looked a lot more modern than that pic, even in 1995. Not sure when you switched from floodlight pylons to being mounted on the stand.
> 
> Edit: floodlights at Ashton Gate sold to Wigan Athletic in 1992 apparently, so could well be the early 90s!



It was 1990 to be exact! I never saw it like this as it was 1994 that I started going and the Atyeo had been rebuilt on the end from where the picture was taken.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 14, 2020)

strung out said:


> Is that definitely the 90s? My first couple of times going to Ashton Gate was 1995 and 1996 for the Bristol derby when some of the home fans made a few ground alterations of their own. The Atyeo had just been built, but the Williams looked a lot more modern than that pic, even in 1995. Not sure when you switched from floodlight pylons to being mounted on the stand.
> 
> Edit: floodlights at Ashton Gate sold to Wigan Athletic in 1992 apparently, so could well be the early 90s!


It must have been the early 90s.  Pretty sure we had to sit when I went there in ?95/6?


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 14, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Bowyer was the only player who I've ever thought was actually an evil cunt.  Saw him close up when we were still at Elm Park, raking an RFC player's calf and laughing while he did it.  Add in that he was a racist shit and I hate the bastard.



All true, but still played out of his skin whilst he was on trial.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 14, 2020)

https://www.talkingbull.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Peacock-v-MU1.jpg

A very young Darren Peacock challenges Mark Hughes in the FA Cup 4th round, 1990. United squeaked home 1-0 and went on to win it that season in the first sliver of a Fergie dawn.

Peacock was quality in his prime at Newcastle, part of King Kev’s meltdown team. Now apparently dabbling in property and coaching at grassroots level.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 14, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> https://www.talkingbull.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Peacock-v-MU1.jpgView attachment 243556
> 
> A very young Darren Peacock challenges Mark Hughes in the FA Cup 4th round, 1990. United squeaked home 1-0 and went on to win it that season in the first sliver of a Fergie dawn.
> 
> Peacock was quality in his prime at Newcastle, part of King Kev’s meltdown team. Now apparently dabbling in property and coaching at grassroots level.



was it Daz who did the overhead goal line clearance?


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 14, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> was it Daz who did the overhead goal line clearance?



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Today is the 25th anniversary of this acrobatic goal line clearance from Barry Venison.<br><br>Oh glory be. This is magnificent.<a href="https://t.co/NgYGy7ErOi">pic.twitter.com/NgYGy7ErOi</a></p>&mdash; It’s A Funny Old Game (@sid_lambert) <a href="">February 9, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## cloudyday (Dec 14, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> was it Daz who did the overhead goal line clearance?



This will always be my favourite goal line incident involving Peacock


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 15, 2020)

cloudyday said:


> This will always be my favourite goal line incident involving Peacock




that was the one, fuck you should have won that league in 96. (Sighs)


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 15, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> that was the one, fuck you should have won that league in 96. (Sighs)



And 97. Liverpool possibly the best team 95/96. United were functional but quite dull. Just the Cantona factor.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## waxoyl (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Jay Park (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Fairweather (Jan 11, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> It was 1990 to be exact! I never saw it like this as it was 1994 that I started going and the Atyeo had been rebuilt on the end from where the picture was taken.



I remember going to the last game of the 88/89 season at Ashton Gate and the Scottish style floodlights were very distinctive. The Blades lost 2-0 but we had already achieved promotion.


----------



## Jay Park (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 20, 2021)

Posted on Facebook by our local NCE Division one team, Armthorpe Welfare. ‘The Wellies’


----------



## steeplejack (May 20, 2021)

Cefn Druids emerge looking determined from their home dressing room at "The Rock" for a fixture with Newtown. The visitors won the game 7-0. The Keystone Cops defending in the second half as the Druids fall to bits is quite something.

Druids are the descendants of one of the oldest clubs in Wales. Sadly they've been pish all season and finished dead last in the Cymru Premier with just sixteen points. Coronavirus means that the regional tiers below the Cymru Premier didn't happen, so they are lucky that there is no relegation this season.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2021)

Did Conahs Quay win it again? Will have to look. Soft spot for them after five years on Football manager achieving fuck all with them.


----------



## steeplejack (May 20, 2021)

Yep won it by two points, holding off a late challenge from the loathsome Ten Nasty Scousers. Nomads TNS and Bala are the three strongest teams by miles in that league.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2021)

Are TNS still ridiculously rich compared to the others? Didn't they nearly go bust? Good to see there is competition. I followed it from a distance as a kid when TNS were winning every year I think.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 28, 2021)

Via Twitter (and its automatic translation)

_"FC Barcelona and Peñarol de Montevideo, at the Les Corts Stadium, to play a friendly match. 1927."


_


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2021)

From a Saturday afternoon long ago, walking over Coronation Bridge Rotherham, towards Millmoor.
Sadly not my photograph.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 222620
> Not sure if it's 'good' as such, but interesting.
> 
> Ronaldo, Zidane and Seedorf for less than the price of Dominic Solanke.


Not if you account for inflation 








						Inflation calculator
					

Use our inflation calculator to check how prices in the UK have changed over time, from 1209 to now.




					www.bankofengland.co.uk


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 18, 2021)

1967


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 30, 2021)

Check out the Venezia kits


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 31, 2021)

They've been all over twitter, not quite sure why. International fans love them whilst many Venice fans have been left seething messes for some reason.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 31, 2021)

Konstantin Rudenok can't keep a long distance shot out in a game between Sputnik Rechitsa and Slavia Mozyr in the Belarusian top flight (video here). Sputnik, sinking under enormous debts, lost this game 0-2, and have since folded in mid-season, with the team scattering to the four winds (Rudenok is now at Shakter Soligorsk).


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 31, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Check out the Venezia kits




I hate the one on the left.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 31, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> I hate the one on the left.


That’s the one I’m buying 😂


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 12, 2021)

The one and only Ronnie Moore scoring at Millmoor in the good old days.
Edit to add, I would have been stood between that letter N and what we affectionately called ‘The Cow Shed’.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 283275
> The one and only Ronnie Moore scoring at Millmoor in the good old days.
> Edit to add, I would have been stood between that letter N and what we affectionately called ‘The Cow Shed’.


Ronnie Moore goals are collectors items. You can still buy t-shirts and badges in Cardiff proclaiming “I saw Ronnie Moore score”


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2021)

1927 said:


> Ronnie Moore goals are collectors items. You can still buy t-shirts and badges in Cardiff proclaiming “I saw Ronnie Moore score”


There were plenty who saw Ronnie score in Birkenhead.  

Sadly, not goals tho


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 12, 2021)

1927 said:


> Ronnie Moore goals are collectors items. You can still buy t-shirts and badges in Cardiff proclaiming “I saw Ronnie Moore score”


The pub next to the ground at Rotherham called strangely enough The Millmoor had as its sign Ronnie Moore on it. He scored 52 goals for The Millers, he also scored 72 for Tranmere in his first time there. I see he only managed 6 for Cardiff though, no doubt he would have blamed everyone and everything else.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 31, 2021)

Via Twitter

Maradona.  Argentinos Juniors. 1979.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 19, 2021)

That is a pretty cool picture.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 19, 2021)

Is that Shaqiri?


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 19, 2021)

Beauties.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 21, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Is that Shaqiri?


Yes.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 26, 2021)

West Brom keeper John Osborne smokes a fag while the ball is down the other end - 1972


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 8, 2021)

I love the wee kid looking up to him in wonder in this pic.

*José Nasazzi.* Uruguay.  1930.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 8, 2021)

Brian McClair tweeted this old beefcake pic of Sparky.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 9, 2021)

Via Twitter

Arsenal. 1930.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 9, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> Via Twitter
> 
> Arsenal. 1930.
> 
> View attachment 296052


Can we apart a petition to have all trophies replaced by fuck off shields, please?


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 15, 2021)

Bernie Slaven of Albion Rovers on the charge in the mid-80s. The prolific striker left Coatbridge (42 games/ 27 goals- all the more impressive in a poor Rovers team) and became a Middlesbrough legend later in that decade, netting over 100 times in eight seasons. Gained his deal at Boro by writing to over sixty English league clubs asking for a trial after refusing to re-sign at Cliftonhill.

Also gained 7 caps for the Republic- Scotland missed a trick there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

we're only taking the piss! Millwall on Tour 🥰


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## VWT2GEL (Dec 21, 2021)

My first ever football away game was Millwall we were two 14 yr old lads we told our parents we were going to the beach
What a day 



			Swansea (Home)


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 21, 2021)

Goalscorers Dave Arter & Nicky Dent celebrate Ashford Town's 2-2 draw at home to fourth-tier Fulham in the 90s, in the FA Cup. Ashford, a lowly non league team then & now, pushed a pish Fulham side all the way in the replay but eventually bowed out 3-5 aet.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 22, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 302113
> 
> Goalscorers Dave Arter & Nicky Dent celebrate Ashford Town's 2-2 draw at home to fourth-tier Fulham in the 90s, in the FA Cup. Ashford, a lowly non league team then & now, pushed a pish Fulham side all the way in the replay but eventually bowed out 3-5 aet.


just don't get mud like that these days in the upper echolons! bloody undersoil drainage!


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 22, 2021)

Julian Wade of Dominica and...Brechin City. Here he is on the charge against Deveronvale in the Highland League.

He's a full Dominican international and their all-time leading scorer. His wife got a job in Aberdeen so he followed her after the usual Home Office battle.

The BBC did a short film on him here: 

Brechin also feature a highly skilful wee Ukrainian player (Max Kucheriavyi) on loan from St, Johnstone.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 23, 2021)

not an image but a clip. who doesn't like seeing their own fans in full limbs? last minute goal and great rendtionion of EIO


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## JimW (May 6, 2022)

Gilgit Baltistan girl's league, first for young women in N Pakistan. Reckon you could sneak a view without paying if you own crampons.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2022)

Football is so glorious, so beautiful.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 22, 2022)

french photographer tries to capture match day at The Den.

"*“I wanted to create an immersive photo-documentary inside the world of Millwall FC. I was fascinated by the fact that Millwall was, and still is, a working-class club, which is a rare thing in London, and across the country in general.”"

“Football has been gentrifying at an increasingly rapid pace, and I’ve progressively turned my gaze towards more grassroots events or clubs, where football still feels cultural rather than transactional.”*









						Jérôme Favre: Millwall FC - No One Likes Us - Lower Block
					

The reputation of Millwall's followers is among the worst in the EFL. But The Lions' embittered fans are adamant the bad press is not all justified.




					lowerblock.com


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 22, 2022)

That's a grand set of tatts


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 22, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> That's a grand set of tatts
> 
> View attachment 328415


he actually votes Lib Dem.


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> french photographer tries to capture match day at The Den.
> 
> "*“I wanted to create an immersive photo-documentary inside the world of Millwall FC. I was fascinated by the fact that Millwall was, and still is, a working-class club, which is a rare thing in London, and across the country in general.”"
> 
> ...


Noticed one bloke has a tatt saying SE 16 but there's a flag saying SE 17, did the post office change the postcode?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 22, 2022)

fun website that one


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 22, 2022)

JimW said:


> Noticed one bloke has a tatt saying SE 16 but there's a flag saying SE 17, did the post office change the postcode?


Se17 is walworth which is (or certainly was) a millwall strong hold. i know loads of millwall fans from there. back in teh day, they used to fight with millwall from Bermondsey - they used to not like each other very much and clash on the OKR.


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Se17 is walworth which is (or certainly was) a millwall strong hold. i know loads of millwall fans from there. back in teh day, they used to fight with millwall from Bermondsey - they used to not like each other very much and clash on the OKR.


Ah right, it's where they're from not necessarily the ground.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 22, 2022)

JimW said:


> Ah right, it's where they're from not necessarily the ground.


yep


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 22, 2022)

This is a cracking photo from that collection


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 22, 2022)

_“where football still feels cultural rather than transactional.”_

i like this quote. It says why I am not that fussed what league we are in, the investment is not really about the football. Sure, it's graet when they are doing well, but it's only now in my 40s how important Millwall football club has been to me, my son, my dad, and his dad, and his dad after that, too. I don't know, something shared, a continium - an interest that is not about money, or sucess, or improvement. If it was just about football - i would have found someone I can watch on TV each week. Being part of the club is maybe not more important that friends, family, work, etc, but it really is not far off. Come on you Lions.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2022)

Manchester United Fans at Old Trafford, 1975.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 7, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> View attachment 336374
> 
> Manchester United Fans at Old Trafford, 1975.



Is that Noel Gallagher in the middle with the beehive


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 7, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Is that Noel Gallagher in the middle with the beehive



lol, I don't think he'd be seen dead supporting United (there's actually a second kid stood behind him if you zoom in).


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 7, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> lol, I don't think he'd be seen dead supporting United (there's actually a second kid stood behind him if you zoom in).



I can see the second kid now the sun has gone down a bit. They do look like a queue for a Bay City Rollers gig though. I actually remember these days, I've been going to football since the late 60s. Utd always brought a large following in the 70s as did Newcastle.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> View attachment 336374
> 
> Manchester United Fans at Old Trafford, 1975.


How things have changed.
Not referring to the fashion but the fact that  appears to be a majority of Mancs in attendance rather than the minority of Mancs you'd see now.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 8, 2022)

The last cricket match at Bramall Lane. My grandfather said the ghosts in white flannels  will come back to haunt us and eight years later we were in the old forth division for the first time in our history.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 11, 2022)

Via Twitter.

_"Bayer Leverkusen keeper Hans Benzler outjumps Rot-Weiss Oberhausen's Lothar Kobluhn to punch the ball clear on a wet and rainy day in West Germany judging by the backdrop of umbrellas back in 1968"

_


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 16, 2022)

What a schoolboy team.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 1, 2022)

Japan's 2nd goal tonight vs Spain.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 1, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Japan's 2nd goal tonight vs Spain.
> 
> View attachment 353830



Millimeters


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 1, 2022)




----------

